
Show HN: An AI Powered HR Assistant for Every Employee – Workbud - striive
https://workbud.ca
======
bradknowles
I would encourage the developers to spend some time with basic spell checkers
and grammar checkers on the text for this site.

Those kinds of errors make it hard for me to trust that they actually know
what they’re doing.

I would also encourage them to look at the competitors in the field and
carefully lay out the explanation of why they are better. There are a zillion
Slack chatbots out there, and I’m sure more than a few of them operate in the
same space.

Finally, the name “workbud” seems a bit low-brow and untrustworthy to me. And
also smacks a bit of “bro” culture.

